# Super Pride Hops



## lobo (25/5/09)

hi all, normally i use german northern brewer for my ag bittering hops, but am thinking of going to super pride because of the xtra aa%.

anyone use this hop reguarly? any comments or opinions to this hop?

cheers,

lobo


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/09)

Superpride is a brilliant hop in Aus style lagers and ales. However it does, IMHO, carry over a fair amount of hop flavour as well and could conflict a bit with late additions. I use it as a single addition hop, usually 20g for 90 minutes.

Here's an example:

I've done an Australian Dark (Old ale) for a comp this week and today my tasting panel and I ran it side by side with Tooheys Old this afternoon to see how it was shaping up. Superpride 20g for 90 mins. Compared to the Tooheys it was considerably more bitter with a fair amount of flavour carry-over as well (I'm swishing some around my mouth as I type  ). Seriously it's a hop that can stand on its own, as it was bred to be, and personally I wouldn't be combining it with later additions. 

For a very neutral bittering hop I have found the American hop Newport 11% AA to be a good bet, and Ross has it on special.


----------



## hazard (25/5/09)

BribieG said:


> I've done an Australian Dark (Old ale) for a comp this week and today my tasting panel and I ran it side by side with Tooheys Old this afternoon to see how it was shaping up. Superpride 20g for 90 mins. Compared to the Tooheys it was considerably more bitter with a fair amount of flavour carry-over as well (I'm swishing some around my mouth as I type  ).



Bribie, Tooheys Old was my main drink for 25 years before I started home brew and I wouldn't mind something that was close (and better) - can you post your recipe?
hazard


----------



## T.D. (25/5/09)

hazard, I've made a few Aussie dark ales over the years. Something like this will get you close:

1.045 OG
90% Pale malt
5% Dark Crystal
5% Choc malt
30 IBUs of POR @ 60mins

If you want something more on the black side you could try 3-4% Roast malt in place of the choc. Personally I prefer the choc malt flavour but you end up with a beer that's more dark brown than black.


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/09)

hazard said:


> Bribie, Tooheys Old was my main drink for 25 years before I started home brew and I wouldn't mind something that was close (and better) - can you post your recipe?
> hazard



I'll put it in the DB in due course, but it's fairly simple:

4kg BB Pale Pilsener
200g JW choc chit malt
100g Carafa T3 (black as the ace of spades)

Mashed 64 degrees 90 mins

20g Superpride 90 mins

800g white sugar


An ale yeast. Nottingham at 17 degrees would be great, I actually used Coopers kit yeast h34r: as it was an emergency situation and it turned out ok.

:icon_cheers: 

It's a quick brew, pitch to pour in about 10 days and about 4.5% ABV

Edit: Tooheys old has 30% cane sugar in it so feel free to support the QLD and NSW cane farmers


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

I bought some Superpride a while back, mainly just for bittering.
Good clean bitterness, and at 15ish% AA a little certainly goes a long way.

Added some later on in the boil for an English brown also. Nothing hugely noticable flavourwise, maybe a bit of earthy spiciness, not enough to make a good contribution, but certainly tied in with the British hops and nothing to complain about.


----------



## lobo (26/5/09)

thanks for the info guys, i was going to buy this in bulk, and thought of this over POR purely because the co humulone is a fair bit lower, but i do want a neutral bitterness, not something im going to taste in all my style of beers for the next 12months or so. maybe i choose something else....

lobo


----------



## hazard (26/5/09)

BribieG said:


> 4kg BB Pale Pilsener
> 200g JW choc chit malt
> 100g Carafa T3 (black as the ace of spades)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bribie - also T.D. for the no-sugar recipe. I always liked Old but have since been seduced by all grain brewing - do I try to be authentic or do I go for something which may be even better? decisions, decisions - I've got about 5 other recipes lined up for the next few brews so will think about what I want to brew.

hazard


----------



## boybrewer (30/8/09)

Hi Guys;
I have 250gms of super pride hops. Any recipe suggestions would be a great help. I want to do a single hop recipe. I have Coopers,WLP Cal Ale , Wyeast American Ale,and WLP 800 Lager yeast.It really doesn't matter which yeast but I would rather use what I have.Thanks in advance.


(BB) Mike


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/09)

Superpride goes very well in All Aussie style beers like standard lager, Hunter Old, Coopers Clones. I just use 20g boiled for 90 mins and the amount of hop character is amazing for such a seemingly small addition. It still turns out streets ahead of VB or XXXX in bitterness and hop flavour.

Coopers would go well in the Dark and Coopers styles, I recently used Wyeast Californian in an Aus style lager and it's turned out ok but not as clean as I would like. I have an aus Lager using dried Swiss lager yeast and it's turning out cleaner and clearer.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (30/8/09)

Ah crap Bribie, I bought super pride because it was cheap and I was going to use it as a generic bittering hop.


----------



## pdilley (30/8/09)

What is the character difference between Superpride and POR,
do they share anything apart from the name?

I've yet to do a Superpride batch but I'm keen to give itna go

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## boybrewer (30/8/09)

OK I have one vote for a Coopers clone which sounds appetizing.Thanks to a champion brewer Bribie. C'mon guys are there any more takers.  


(BB) Mike


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

Rudi 101 said:


> Ah crap Bribie, I bought super pride because it was cheap and I was going to use it as a generic bittering hop.



It would actually go great as a bittering hop with some Saaz or Hallertau on top of it for flavour or aroma. This is what Coopers do with their new 62 Pilsener. 



Brewer Pete said:


> What is the character difference between Superpride and POR,
> do they share anything apart from the name?
> 
> I've yet to do a Superpride batch but I'm keen to give itna go
> ...



POR 10.2 AA was developed first then Superpride 13.2 AA. I normally work on 20g of SP / 28g POR to give about the same effect, but POR especially the flowers currently available give more of the 'earthy' taste and aroma... open a bottle of Coopers Sparkling and take a sniff and you get the idea


----------



## Mr.Moonshine (31/8/09)

I found super pride to be deliciously resin-y and cleanly bitter. I made an australian styled ale with super pride the whole way through (Not exactly reccommended, I know, but I wanted to give it a go), and at first it was way too bitter and almost resin-y to the point of plastic tasting, but as it matured in the bottle the flavours smoothed out and now it's one of my best beers.
Should note I'm using hop flowers instead of pellets, and that the ale mentioned above was made with a coopers kit yeast slurry from a previous batch


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

For a Hunter Old style using Superpride I always use Coopers kit ale yeast but ferment around 18 degrees and it turns out great. I reckon it would also do well in a Coopers Sparkling style mixed with Coopers bottle cultured yeast for good attenuation (have been finding the bottle yeast a bit lazy in my last couple of brews, coopers kit yeast - used in the right context - makes even Nottingham look like a chihuahua  ) And combined with Superpride and Aus Malt you've got Australia in a bottle :icon_cheers:


----------



## /// (31/8/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> What is the character difference between Superpride and POR,
> do they share anything apart from the name?




Is the info on Aus Hop Products or any other web (ross?). As far as I remember, the cohumulone is lower. Prides reported 'harshness' is due to the cohumulone levels being higher. Next is the obvious AA rating being about 14 compared to about 8-10 for Prides.

Might have something at work ... will respod if so.

Scotty


----------



## boybrewer (31/8/09)

Thanks guys for your input, here is my recipe.Can I improve on it? Any suggestions would be great. :huh: 

3kg JWPale 
375gm Wheat Malt
175gm Crystal Malt 40L



33Lt BOIL
23Lt Final Vol
Mash in at 66C for 1hr with 12.6 lt water
Sparge with 5.29lt @ 76C 
Second sparge with 5.29 lt @76C
Top up with 10lt of water for boil.

Add 20g of superpride and boil for 60 min

Chill down to 22C pitch 2lt starter of rcultured Coopers yeast
Etc,etc

(BB)Mike


----------

